# Autocruise Starburst - Manual



## BigAlB (3 mo ago)

Evening everyone, we’ve just bought a 55 plate Autocruise Starburst which we are very happy with. The one thing we seem to be short of is the Manual for the Motorhome which just explains how all the bits work - like where the grey water outlet is etc. We’ve got a stack of manuals for the appliances which we are happy to share with other users. Also there is a twin rear view/reverse camera on the roof with a cable to the cab ending in an 8 pin male micro-DIN plug. I am trying to work out which rear-view mirror mounted monitor would work with this camera/connector. Any links to a manual download or advice on RV camera monitors very gratefully received. TIA Alan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

There is a very old thread on here which gives some contact details for the owners club but they may well be out of date...









autocruise owners club


Hi I'm thinking of buying an autocruise motorhome and have been trying to find out info on the net about any owners clubs. The van I am looking at is pre Swift days so I don't seem to be eligible to join their club. The Autocruisers website seems to be defunct so I assume they no longer operate...




www.motorhomefacts.com





Failing that there is a Facebook owners club where it might be worth asking if you get no joy.


----------

